
Bitcoin's reward for miners just dropped 50% - apapli
http://qz.com/728023/the-halvening-is-upon-us-bitcoins-reward-for-miners-just-dropped-50/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12061618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12061618)

